# list 3 ways you act silly on a habitual basis. (silly as in not-serious)



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Or claim 0 if want. But I doubt it.

e.g. me, personally, for a whole half-decade, I used to wear partial socks on my head. (used cut off tops of socks as hairbands). & when my head gets cold in winter, I wear shorts on my head indoors.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

The problem is that you included the word, "habitual", which implies a great deal of regularity.

It was at this point that you lost me and I said, "not me."


----------

